# Vortex Pro Staff and Field Staff members,



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi staff members,

We plan to periodically send out a news/email letter with news, updates and product info. Please reply to [email protected] when you can with the following information so we can update our records:

Home address
Shipping address (If different then home)
phone and the email to contact you about updates
Please speciefy Pro Staff Member or Field Staff Member in the Subject line.

Thank you.

Tim and the Vortex Staff


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

E-Mail sent!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

E-mail sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Email Sent!

Prostaffer


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Email sent.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for the update, I missed the staff train this year but will apply next year......


I own vortex now and love them......



thanks,
Matt


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

email sent


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Email sent.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*Email Sent*

:wink:


----------



## Colorado_Lew (Aug 19, 2002)

Email Sent


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Email sent


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*email*

Email Sent


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Email has been sent. Thanks for the updates.

Dee


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Sent one to yea!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

email sent


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

email sent


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*E mail*

I've sent in my information by e-mail with a few questions too.

Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Email sent, thanks for the opportunity and the great optics.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Email sent
Thanks for the awesome optics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Email sent
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Tim, think you got my stuff!
Let me know if you dont!
God Speed to all you Staffers
and To all the Great people at Vortex!


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*email*

Email sent and thanks


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

email sent


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Email Sent.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

will there be an announcemnent when you are accepting new staff members.......


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

E-mail sent. Sorry for the delay


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Missed this post, but email sent.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry it was so late. I missed this post too :embara: 

Email Sent :cheer2:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*email sent*

Thanks for the updates


----------



## FOURRUNNER (Oct 6, 2002)

*e-mail sent*

e-mail sent


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------

